# Rescuing Stray Dogs



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Disclaimer - this is long and I needed to vent. I hope some people can read it and respond. 


So today, my roommate and I were at the Dungeness Crab festival and we saw a stray Husky/Malamute looking dog. He didn't have a collar, has clumps of hair missing, visible open sores on his body, is pitifully thin, and his toenails are so long that his dewclaws are curling into his leg. A woman came up to us and said he has been wandering around all day and he probably was dumped because he looks older. My roommate is going to bring him to the vet tomorrow to get scanned for a chip (unlikely, he's older and looks like he's been living on the streets for awhile) and get him checked over. 

My roommate would like to keep him, but I'm afraid that the vet bills are going to be extremely expensive and he may need to go to the humane society. Can anyone give an opinion about if he's probably going to need to go under anaesthesia to get his nails trimmed? I tried to get a picture of the dewclaw curling in but his nails are really painful and he won't let you touch them.

So I guess I'm feeling heartbroken and like there's only so much I can really do. I just don't understand how people can treat innocent animals like this ...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Good on you for reaching out to these poor animals!

I am not vet but we get a lot of animals like this at the shelter that I work at. Most of the time the vets will give some mild sedative or local freezing to fix things because putting an animal completely out can be risky when you don't know their health history. Hopefully some of the vet staff around here will know better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in a rural area and cats and dogs are frequently dumped here.

Our local animal shelter will take your name and number when you turn a dog in and call you if it is not adopted. You could at least get his shots and neutering if needed at a discount that way.

I don't understand how so many people consider animals to be disposable.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's beautiful. God bless you! That's two that are off the streets. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

You are doing a fantastic job for looking after these unfortunate sweethearts. You're doing that is best for them and even if you cannot keep them, getting them off streets is a wonderful thing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thanks much for taking care of these two dogs. I know it isn't easy.

I suspect more people are abandoning dogs because they can't afford to care for them...maybe not even to feed them. This is another often-overlooked symptom of our dreadful economy and high unemployment.

And of course some people are simply jerks.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for helping the animals!

Nails may be able to be trimmed by a vet/groomer without sedation. If he's super upset by it...I would sedate rather than fight....

HOWEVER as he's unahppy about it...long term, using a protocol like this: 
Canis Film Festival
Will be a good idea. 

He looks SO happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marieb*

Marieb

You and your friend are tops in my book for saving these two!!!

For both dogs, the Golden Ret. and the Husky/Malamute, be sure to email the Golden Ret. Rescues in Washington and the Husky and Malamute rescues.

If your roommate can find a Mal or Husky Rescue to take this gorgeous dog, perhaps she and you can foster him-most rescues pay for the medical bills for the foster dog.

*Golden Ret. Rescues
Inland Empire is about 2 hours from Port Angeles, WA.
http://landofpuregold.com/rescuea.htm*

*Malamute Rescues
http://www.malamuterescue.org/rescue/listorg.html*
*
Siberian Husky Rescues
http://www.siberianrescue.com/sibrescu.htm*

DOES the Malamute or Sibe, have blue eyes or brown eyes. I think he is an Alaskan Malamute.

*Have you checked the Craigslist for your city,state in Lost and Found, Pets and All Community to see if anyone posted the Golden Retriever or Malamute as Lost?*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you and your roommate for helping this boy. The vet can examine him and give you a quote for everything that needs to be done. If it's a lot you can always space it out and do it a little at a time, more pressing things first others later, and so on.

He is beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless you and your roommate for helping these dogs. Like Karen said, I would try contacting a rescue groop first before taking them to the Human Society if they have a high kill rate. That husky is beautiful.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That husky looks exactly like the husky my husband had when we first got married. She was a beautiful Siberian but had brown eyes and the same markings as that dog. We are in love with Goldens now, but will always have a soft spot for huskies. They are not the easiest dogs, but they are certainly beautiful and intelligent. Our Sasha is part husky and part golden -- a goberian. Anyway, I hope that everything works out for you all.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I live in a rural area and cats and dogs are frequently dumped here.
> 
> Our local animal shelter will take your name and number when you turn a dog in and call you if it is not adopted. You could at least get his shots and neutering if needed at a discount that way.
> 
> I don't understand how so many people consider animals to be disposable.


Me either ... we brought the Golden into the humane society on Friday and when the other girl said she was interested in adopting him, they just took her info. in case an owner was found within 72 hours and told her to take him. The shelter seems to be full of mostly aggressive looking pit bulls and I think they knew that she was going to take good care of him ... 

I'm getting ready for work now and I think my roommate is going to call vets today to see if there's any way they could even do some of the vet bills for the Husky at a discount. If it's going to be too expensive maybe I will try and contact Husky rescues like Karen suggested and then maybe he'll have a better chance than at the shelter. Thanks everyone! I'm afraid that many more dogs will be coming along this year ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marieb*

Glad to hear it sounds like the Golden has a potential adopter
and as far the Husky or Malamute goes, that is a GORGEOUS DOG!
HE/SHE would do much better with a rescue. Big dogs don't get adopted too much from shelters, plus most shelters are Kill Shelters.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you have an update on what happened with the husky you found? Like I said, we have a real sofy spot for huskies.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, his eyes made me cry. He has the saddest looking face I've seen in a long time. How people can dump animals and then feel no remorse is beyond me. I wonder how his previous owners would feel if they saw him now? Thank god for good people like you, rescues, and other people who offer a helping hand to animals in need. Thank GOD there is someone to "pick up the pieces", so to speak. That poor soul.


----------

